# Chicago CBS OTA signal on the 921



## gbez (Jan 30, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had trouble getting the Chicago CBS OTA signal on the 921. I had a terk antenna mounted on my dish at the time of installation. I get all other channels, but can't get a consistent signal for cbs. i live in the lagrange area about 15 miles from the city. 

any suggestions? I can't exactly go up on the roof and move my satellite around (with antenna attached).

Hate to miss the superbowl and march madness in HD!!!!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I have the same problem; simply cannot receive the Chicago CBS signal at all, despite being able to receive all of the other Chicago locals. WBBM was never very good in terms of analog reception (Ch 2) and its even worse for digital (Ch 3). Since all of the other DTV channels are on UHF, but CBS is on VHF (and at reduced power), this seems to be the chief source of the issue.

Some people have recommended a large dedicated antenna just for channel 3, simply to receive CBS HD OTA, and then joining that signal with one from a smaller UHF antenna used to pick up the rest of the channels. Any such antenna (for VHF channel 3) is going to be quite large, though; not something to be attached to a satellite.

There is a ray of hope, though. If you are only within the coverage area of WBBM from Chicago, and are not within range of a CBS affiliate from another city (such as Milwaukee or Freeport), then you can get CBS-HD from Dish Network, since Chicago is an O&O CBS area.


----------



## greggg (Dec 3, 2003)

I live in Tinley and this is the main reason I went with Comcast HD for the locals. Channel 2 reception has always been horendous and is the main reason we went cable years ago. We also have an issue with a TV station out of Indiana that has a tower a few blocks away. It intereferes badly with a roof antenna. So I have E* for everything and Comcast for HD locals and it is working well. Comcast HD for locals cost about $17.00 a month, which includes a good Motorola HD receiver. Not bad considering I get basic for that and can use it when the satellite goes out, although it's not that often. The wife factor is taken care of too by not having a separate off air antenna.


----------

